

Private Security Needed for VIP Only Burning Man Camp - brock_r
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/evg/5160643961.html

======
beamatronic
Please tell me this is satire

edit: Links to a FB group with hilarious comments

------
lexnay
this is what is wrong with people

